# Using nitrile rubber for bands?



## christ (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

I'm having a go at making a slingshot-related device - essentially a sort of 'slingshot bazooka' - and I was wondering if anyone could offer any advice regarding the use of nitrile rubber tubing for the bands. Nitrile rubber tubing seems to be a fair bit cheaper than latex Thera-Band style tubing, and more readily available (in the required length) in the UK.

Each of the two bands used in the slingshot will be around 48in long, and they will each pass around a small pulley at the business end of the barrel.

I was planning on using tubing with an inside diameter of 5.4mm and a wall thickness of 2mm, giving an outside diameter of 9.4mm.

Best regards,

Chris


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Stick to latex unless building a ballista. On any smaller scale, it doesn't make sense to use any other.


----------



## christ (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I appreciate the advice. Latex it is.

Chris


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Chris, that sounds awesome ! Would love to see pictures. It has the name of a big weapon, the tube diameter of a big weapon and the length of rubber (2 tubes of 4 feet each) of a big weapon .... it would be sacrilegious not kill something big with it. Or a group of big things. Or you could take Joerg with you and wipe out a species.

Really, I'm happy to see you tackle a project like this. It was clips of this type that got me into SSF and slingshots, so I wish you nothing but the very best for a lot of fun and a successful outcome.

Al


----------



## christ (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks Al









I must "confess" early on that it's not my idea - I found it on Instructables - but I'll be making my own design based on the one I've found.

If I manage to make a half-decent bazooka, I'll post back here with the plans I used to build it.

Great forum, by the way









Chris


----------

